# DragonBall the Movie. An Essay



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 21, 2008)

Live Action DragonBall Movie, an essay by Robert Jury

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PART 1- My DragonBall Z Credentials
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

	I am a DragonBall fan. I am not ashamed to admit it today. I was ashamed to admit it between 2001 to 2006. These five years were the pinnacle of DragonBall Z's success in the United States and English speaking nations. I recently had a birthday and turned the scary age of 30. The first time I heard about DragonBall Z, I was sitting on a school bus at age 14. My bus ride was 45 minutes long and my friends used this long trip to socialize about our current fanatical hobby: Anime. Sound like you? I can assure you we were nothing like you. This was 1993. This was when there was no such thing as anime. The internet did not exist. This was a time when no video store had any idea what anime was. If we were lucky, some comic book stores carried "Japanimation".  Manga? Don't make me laugh. We had to import ours or wait for the next anime convention in another state. At this time a few anime had started to show up on the grid. Ranma 1/2 (Created by Rumiko Takahashi, who later would make Inu Yasha for you Younglings) was Viz's claim to success.  A.D. Vision had popped up and started to produce unheard of titles. Where did DragonBall Z fit? It didn't fit anywhere. On the bus I had a friend hand me his latest find. It was a Japanese toy magazine that he had imported. It had pictures of DragonBall Z toys in it. I was immediately intrigued. I saw the heroes, Son Goku, Vegeta, Son Gohan and Piccolo. I saw the villains which I would later find out were all variations of Freeza...  then I saw something that blew my mind, a Super Saiyajin Son Goku toy. Why was his hair gold? Why did he have a whole separate toy for just a hair color change? I had to know.

 My friends and I began a desperate search for anything DragonBall related. Many months later when we finally got our hands on the Cooler movie. Our faces were stuck in awe. We had never seen such explosive fighting, such exaggerated powers, such incredible destruction. Nothing I had seen in Marvel or DC comics could hold a candle to this.  Then for the first time I saw Goku Turn Super Saiyajin and send Cooler through the sun. To say I watched that movie a few times would be like telling God that humans as a race had never sinned. Our obsession grew. We had no idea of the origins of the characters. We paid outrageous prices to get movies, comics and video games for the Super Nintendo. We did this so we could piece any DragonBall history together. It was like digging up a ancient ruin and piecing it together and the Japanese language was hieroglyphics. Japanese to English dictionaries in hand, we translated as much as we could from our 19th generation video tape recordings. 

The more DragonBall we got the more curious and fan boy we became. It took us years to really uncover the entire story to where we were currently. In the manga and the anime we were shifting from the end of the Cell Saga to the beginning of the Boo Saga. Of course the 5 year gap, new character designs and the introduction to Goten kind of threw us for a loop but we eventually sorted it all out. By the time I graduated in 1996 DBZ was coming to an end. As far as we were concerned 1993 to 1997 was 4 great years of amazing DBZ fandom and collecting. Around this time I set out to do something for my friends and I. I decided to make a DragonBall Z Role Playing game. Yes, that’s right.... a D&D type, paper and dice game. This was a daunting task that took me nearly 8 years to complete but was playable from day one. It was daunting because I took it upon myself to read the manga from tankobon #1 all the way to #42. During this read I wrote every character that ever threw a punch on a piece of paper. Every time a character punched, kicked, shot an energyball or did a signature attack it went on paper with a description and what I felt was a numerical value for damage. Think this was bad? I did this again for every DragonBall Z episode and all 13 DBZ movies. It is safe to say I have a library knowledge of DBZ in my head and written by my own hands on paper. Fanatical? Yes. Worth it? EVERY SECOND. If I could relive those days before DragonBall was officially purchased by funimation I would do it in a heartbeat. For me DBZ is written by Akira Toriyama. It is Animated by Toei and began when I discovered it in early 1993 and it ended when it was off Japanese television in 1996. For me the movies went in a specific order from 1 to 13. To me Kuririn's name is NOT Krillin. To me Tenshinhan's name is NOT Tien. To me Mr. Satan is NOT Hercule.  To me Paikuhan is NOT Pikon. To me Goku's Family or Last name is SON and it is


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 21, 2008)

not left out when saying his name. To me it is Super Super Saiyajin and NOT Saiyan. To me Son Goku's Saiyajin name is Kakaroto and NOT pronounced “Kack-uh-ROT“. To me DBZ was created by a Japanese man, animated by Japanese people and the character's proper names are all the above I just mentioned.  If you disagree with me thats fine. I can't tell you how to pronounce PROPER names. Please continue to call them whatever you prefer and do not flame or argue with me. But, I can tell you that if you use any of those spoon shoveled names that Funimation and Viz forced onto you, and then try to say them near Akira Toriyama himself.....He will have no idea what or who the hell a Krillin is.

 	I am a DragonBall fan. I am not like the majority of you. The series was finished and over for me and Japan before most of you had even heard the title. It ended in 1997. DragonBall GT was a laughable cheap attempt at toy sales. When we heard that DBZ had been purchased by Funimation, us original fans were not surprised. DragonBall Z was a quality epic that needed to be told to a wider audience. We knew there would be translation errors, censorship and even blatant changes to plot and characters. We had no idea actually. The sheer amount of courage and energy it required for us to watch a U.S. televised DBZ episode was astounding as we watched episodes cut in half, voice overs say retarded lines like "OVER 9000????????????????????" anything that was bloody was censored to an almost comedic level. Boy did we laugh at the PURE SHIT they were feeding you. Going to the "next dimension"? It was truly insulting at best.  The Freeza Saga was good for laughs but something purely evil stemmed from this time period. It brewed like a witches cauldron. It stank like rotten eggs saved in September and used on Halloween. What was this truly ugly thing? It was: IGNORANT DBZ FANBOY. You know who I’m talking to.
Chances are you were one of them. This is the time period I felt it was not safe to admit I was a fan of DragonBall Z. From the years 2001 to 2006 like I had mentioned, there was a surge of DBZ fans, toys, and merchandise. You would think that my handful of original DragonBall buddies would have welcomed our new brothers with open arms. At first we did. We shared our seemingly precognitive knowledge of the show. We knew the entire story front to back. We knew all the characters beginning to end. We knew everything in order and had the video tapes to prove every piece of info we shared. For some weird reason it didn’t seem to matter. There were handfuls of "Fake" fans who seemingly knew everything about the show too, but had nothing but lies to tell and argue about. There was the true dawn of the internet spreading "DRAGONBALL AF", Super Saiyan 5 fan drawn pictures littered the internet. There were hundreds of Americans that seemed to be DragonBall fans but at the same time knew absolutely jack shit. What could we do? We did what we had to do: HIDE. I stopped wearing the DBZ shirts that had become so trendy. I stopped jumping in on random conversations about anime and DBZ when I worked at Gamestop.
When a new American made DBZ game was released we went out of our way to try it first before buying it without thought as we had in the past. We hid. We hid and we waited until it was ok to come out and be fans again. That time happened recently when all the episodes finally aired dubbed. It finally happened when most of you consider DBZ part of your childhood too. We came out, put on our DragonBall Z shirts, began purchasing remastered hi-def box sets and we were content with the culmination of the ENTIRE DragonBall experience, both the good and the bad. I was particularly pleased that it was all behind me and my memories would hold on to all the amazing moments that revolved around DBZ in my life. Akira Toriyama was a huge hand in the person I developed into today. His manga and stories brought together my best friends in life who I still see and spend a great deal of time with today. I am not ashamed to say it. I grew up with DragonBall apart of my childhood and it had a hand in shaping who I am today. 

I am a DragonBall fan.

	Then I received word that there is going to be an American/Hollywood produced live action DragonBall movie.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 21, 2008)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PART 2- Its ruined more than you think. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

	I know there are a great many of you out there that feel you are a “true DragonBall fan” I hate this term. I hate it because I see all you kids posting in forums, talking big about how you hate that the new movie doesn’t include “KRILLIN”. I know that you all grew up with the dubbed Funimation/Toonami DragonBall. I know that you have always called him “Krillin” because that is what they said on the show.  I understand that you are not all pathetic 30 year old otaku. I want all of you to understand that I am not an angry, purist, fanatical Japanese freak. I want you to take one thing and understand where I come from when it comes to being a DragonBall fan. I want you to know that I am sad.  That’s right, believe it or not I am sad not angry. 
	I’m going to call us old school DBZ fans something to make writing this easier. I was thinking about calling us “original fans” but that would be a lie. Original fans would be Japanese that watched it when it aired new on Japanese television and purchased the Shonen Jump manga when it hit bookshelves. Only they can claim to be what is an “original”. I consider myself and my old school buddies American fans of the original. So I’m going to call us Old Schoolers to make you guys feel younger than us. We old schoolers watched the entire series in Japanese, we bought Japanese tankobon (Complete Manga Volumes) and we played the imported Japanese games. We highly prefer the Japanese voices over the American voice acting no matter how good you think the job was done.  Why? Because for us those ARE their voices and anything afterwards is just that, a re-dubbing.  Son Goku sounds like a woman because his voice was in fact voiced by a elderly woman. (Masako Nozawa) A lot of American DBZ fans freak when they hear it for the first time and simply cannot comprehend it. You have to understand that there are a lot of reasons why the Japanese voices are the way they are. Most of these characters were in the anime since the very beginning of DragonBall and they never changed the actors even though the characters got older. Sitting here and telling you about the voices and the censoring and all the things that Funimation and Viz did to the series will accomplish me nothing. You will not change your opinion and I will never change mine. If you are one of the people agreeing and nodding to everything I write I apologize for throwing you in with the bunch.  Why go through all this trouble to separate myself from the rest of the American, dubbed, DBZ fans? I am doing this to show you the evolution in ignorance.  By definition the word ignorance does not imply stupidity or lack intelligence it only means that you do not have any factual information provided to you to form an opinion. If you grow up your whole life and your parents call it a banana when in fact it is called a Watermelon, that is not your fault and it does not mean you are stupid.  It is the fault of your parents for making you ignorant. The DragonBall you all watched on Toonami made you ignorant. You decide to make yourself stupid by continuing to call it a banana once you find out it is supposed to be called a watermelon.  
	This new Live Action DragonBall is the concept of American producers looking to make a fast dollar. The movie rights were purchased way back in 2002. At the time when the news was released we old schoolers cringed and shook our heads at the mere thought of the ignorance. We prayed it was all a bad joke. After a few years had passed we realized it was possible it fell through the cracks and would never happen. Then a few months back news broke that the movie was more than happening…it was finished filming. 
	DragonBall has a huge fan following. It has sold millions of books and DVDs worldwide. The merchandise sales from the show can never really be calculated.  Before this movie 20th Century Fox had absolutely no hand in making DragonBall what it is today. So when I say they only look at DBZ as a way to make a profit you can bet I’m not too far off.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 21, 2008)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PART 3- The point of this Movie.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What are we dealing with when it comes to making a live action DragonBall Movie? Well its best took look at the film history of the last 2 years of Fox’s Film releases. I decided to only include Comic book, comedy, video game, anime, action and sci-fi movies. That pretty much just kills serious Dramas. 

2007
Epic Movie 
Deck the Halls 
Live Free or Die Hard 
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer 
The Simpsons Movie 
Garfield Gets Real 
The Seeker 
Hitman 
Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium
Alvin and the Chipmunks 
Aliens vs. Predator: Requiem 

2008
Meet the Spartans 
Jumper 
Dr. Dolittle: Tail to the Chief 
Nim's Island 
Horton Hears a Who! 
What Happens in Vegas 
Garfield's Fun Fest 
Babylon A.D. 
Space Chimps 
Meet Dave 
The Happening 
The X-Files: I Want to Believe 
The Day the Earth Stood Still

Notice a trend? With the exception of Die Hard, Jumper, and Fantastic Four the rest of these movies were box office failures. Those three movies didn’t exactly win any Oscar awards. Fox has gotten on a “Make money now” system that should dishearten any movie fan. As I sat in the theatre I wondered what happened in the middle of Babylon A.D. I was like: “Did the writer quit halfway through?” When in fact I found out the writing had actually ended halfway through. The Director had so many problems with the producers and Fox to get certain ratings that he pretty much gave up in the middle of making the movie.  Why is this relevant? Because DragonBall The Movie has already been deemed “Directed, produced and anticipated to be a PG rated film” Fox is not in anyway trying to appeal to the DragonBall fans. Which leads me into my next part.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 21, 2008)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PART 4- Adaptation is a dirty word.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ad·ap·ta·tion        [ad-uhp-tey-shuhn] 
–noun 
1.	the act of adapting. 
2.	the state of being adapted; adjustment. 
3.	something produced by adapting: an adaptation of a play for television. 
4.	Biology. 	
a.	any alteration in the structure or function of an organism or any of its parts that results from natural 	selection and by which the organism becomes better fitted to survive and multiply in its 	environment. 
b.	a form or structure modified to fit a changed environment. 
c.	the ability of a species to survive in a particular ecological niche, esp. because of alterations of 	form or behavior brought about through natural selection.

DragonBall The Movie has been called an adaptation over and over again. There is no need for me to give you a spoiler link for proof. You can easily find the word spoken by all the actors and directors in interviews. What does the word adaptation mean to the DragonBall franchise? For Fox and the film makers it is a word they are using to explain the differences between source material and the film. They are making changes to the characters, environments, story and origins to make them evolve into a more believable in a live action situation. In all honesty DragonBall does not translate well to a live action situation. Surprised to hear me say that? I’ll explain soon. What is the word adaptation truly being used for? It is being used as an excuse. It is being used as an excuse to change whatever they want and get away with the lack of knowledge of the original works.  You will be hearing this word a lot from the filmmakers and supporters of this film. Because this is an ADAPTATION and its ok that it doesn’t look or feel like the original. Since it is an ADAPTATION small important details can slip and it wont make any difference. Goku and Grandpa Gohan’s four star DragonBall can be an incorrect 3 star DragonBall. Does this change the movie? No. Does this effect the story in anyway? No. Does this step on the toes of the fans who have sentimental knowledge of the facts? Hell yes. Not just yes, hell yes. If I ask for anything in this movie I ask that they change the number of stars in post production. This is just a blatant ignorant director mistake that can easily be fixed. The term adaptation is a dirty term and it is letting them get away with a mountain of small details.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2008)

Dude needs to chill, it's a fucking cartoon


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 21, 2008)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PART 5- Piccolo will in fact be GREEN 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Got your attention? I thought so. How do I know for sure? Because I’m not stupid.  Anyone who understands everything I just said will come to understand the basic premise of this movie. This movie is designed to make cash from a target audience of age 6-12 and young teens. This movie is not made for you, the DragonBall fan. This movie is completely being made to be a trilogy. 
Combine all the knowledge you know about DBZ. Add in the mindset that I write this under. Then piece together every interview so far and you can pretty much get the entire plot. Here I go. Get ready to be amazed and uninspired in one fell swoop.

	Start of movie shows Goku sitting in his school desk contemplating things about history or Piccolo that his Grandpa Gohan teaches him. (We have been led to believe he has been told the legend of Piccolo to an extent) As Goku snaps out of his daze his teachers and fellow students snicker and laugh at him and his “Nerdy” daydream. ChiChi and Emi sit next to each other looking very CLUELESS (I mean the movie) Some “Ohmuhgawds” are tossed around and perhaps a school bully and his jock buddy slap his books out of his hands or some other bully activity. (Filming times lead us to believe that this school scene is incredibly short) After a few lines exchanged with ChiChi Goku goes home and has a few lines with Grandpa Gohan when suddenly Mai and some other stupid character show up to steal Grandpa Gohan’s Dragonball. They are there to collect the dragonballs for Emperor Piccolo Daimaoh. Somewhere in this struggle it is highly likely that Gohan receives a critical blow and he dies. Before he dies he tells Goku to search out Master Roshi and to get help stopping Piccolo from coming out of his 2000 year imprisonment and to search out the DragonBalls he desperately wants. 
	As Goku rushes to find Master Roshi we cut to Bulma driving on a motorcycle with her cat suit and guns (Proven in an interview with Emmy Rossum) This is were she will run over Goku with her bike and perhaps shoot at him much like in the original DragonBall manga. This scene is priceless to the fated meeting of Goku and Bulma, for without this meeting DragonBall as a story would not exist. This is even proven by how many times Toriyama has re-imagined this scene with multiple drawings of it. If this scene is screwed up in the movie I will walk out of the theatre then and there. Bulma will discover Goku is special and they will talk about her DragonBall and her DBE (The Dragon Radar renamed……….*face slap*) The two of them search out Master Roshi and come across a Puar-less Yamucha. This scene is not described by anyone. We do know that afterwards Yamucha follows the pair into a cave. Sneaking behind them Goku meets Master Roshi. 
	This scene will have a huge lengthy part in the movie. This is where all the characters learn Piccolo’s story, why he wants the DragonBall and what his greatest wish is. This Cave scene will hold no less than 4 individual fights. Yamucha vs. some scrub, ChiChi vs. Mai, Goku getting pimped by an old (White) Piccolo and eventually Master Roshi vs. Old Piccolo for a decent fight. During this fight Master Roshi will throw a Kamehameha. After pretty much failing and the bad guys make of with no less than 3 Dragonballs The group agrees to form a alliance to stop him. This is when Goku starts training with Master Roshi. Hell its quite possible they all will except Bulma. She’ll have some stupid line where she says her martial arts is her machine gun. 
	The next part of the movie is pretty much a montage of training and them leaving. This chunk isn’t explained by anyone in the film. There is only one piece of info and that is that Master Roshi will run into Ernie Hudson’s (Winston for Ghostbusters) character to learn about “MAFUBA” or something like it. MAFUBA was the technique Mutenroshi (Master Roshi) used in the manga to trap piccolo in a small jar. This will be the initial idea to defeat Piccolo and imprison him exactly how he was imprisoned for 2000 years. 
	So now I get to why Piccolo will in fact be green. This is a DragonBall movie remember? What do the Dragonballs do? They grant a wish. Piccolo Daimaoh, James Marsters, the director and all the post production guys have led us to believe that the only thing Piccolo wants is to wish for his youthful energy back to conquer the earth. This was his exact same motivation in the Toriyama manga. In the manga Piccolo was successful. In the movie I GUARANTEE YOU the only wish granted is the evil youthful wish. What the hell else could it be? The whole purpose of Piccolo being stupid and white is so he can look old and weak. If you look at all the pictures he has a slight green tint to his skin. This will be the final battle. A Master Roshi trained, Kamehameha throwing, never been in a fight in his life Justin Chatwin battle vs. a young, Green, felt what DragonBall he watched with his kid was enough James Marsters Piccolo.  This is where most of the post production is going to be focused. Also keep in mind that much like the manga they are making Piccolo Daimaoh 8 feet tall. What does that mean? Think Lord of the Rings. How they made Gimly small. Think 300, how they made Xerxes tall. Exactly. One thing we do know is that Piccolo does not die. This will be how Piccolo makes his young return for the sequel. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Part 6-True sadness
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

	To say DragonBall is an epic saga would be an understatement. The fans have gotten older. But here is the problem. We haven’t gotten old enough to not care. In contrast to the Transformers movie where the target audience was older fans taking their kids to the theater, DragonBall fans are not old enough to have forgotten the source material and the ones with kids do not have kids old enough to comprehend. This movie is either way too late or way to early. There are all kinds of problems I have with the casting of this movie. Chow Yun Fat seems to have absolutely zero interest in the character he is playing. He looks at this movie as a fast check. All the lead roles were picked by acting ability and not martial arts prowess. What nobody noticed that but me? DragonBall, a series that focuses on over the top fight scenes contains no martial artist as lead roles? I still love how people in America still think Chow Yun Fat is a martial artist. It cracks me up. He shows up in Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon as a dying old man and he does that incredibly crappy Bulletproof Monk movie and suddenly he is a martial artist after being in 20 years of gunplay John Woo movies. 
I love the ignorance, it humors me. 
	I think ultimately what bothers me the most about this movie is not the fact that it’s the newest DragonBall product, it is the fact that this will be the last DragonBall product.  This movie will go down as an actual DragonBall production and part of the franchise. This movie will seriously be listed as a DragonBall portion. It will fall in the line of Wikipedia facts. It will be the period on the end of the DragonBall sentence and that makes me truly sad. This movie will stand side by side with Toriyama’s epic saga and it makes me want to close my eyes and pretend like it never happened.  
	What would be my opinion of a better movie? The one that was never made. The one that never blemished Toriyama’s vision in the name of a few bucks for 20th Century Fox to capitalize on a well known name. The most saddening fact is that no matter what I think, fan boys and curious haters are all going to buy a ticket proving Fox right. If its well known enough it will sell a ticket.

And last but not least, Jamie Chung (Samurai girl sucked ass and she can’t act) is getting a ChiChi toy.  *face slap*


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 21, 2008)

crazymtf

Try reading it dude, Im pretty sure you didnt read it in 13 seconds


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2008)

Not reading it all. I read the first post and i know this guy cares far to much about something like a anime/movie. It was just a cartoon. This will just be a movie. This guy sounds like it's the end of the world.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats why its called an essay. Or did you not read that part too? If you had no intention to read it and comment intellegently. Read before you talk.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2008)

Maybe if you spaced the first two parts out a bit instead of looking like one huge piece of complaining whiny omgz my stupid cartoon turning into a movie jumble of shit. I write essay's and space it out, especially on a computer. This looks all jumbled together. 

He's basically boosting he was a true fan of dbz before most and that since he was his opinion of the movie is above all else. Not only not but he repeatedly says the dub is terrible if you are a "True" fan. Funny i was watching dbz in 1995 myself with my Bootleg japanese tapes. Sure i didn't understand half of what was going on but then i would be consider a true fan too right? Since i did indeed watch it before most americans and i still don't give a flying fuck about this movie. Who really gives a shit if it's bad or good? It's a MOVIE. 

Did silent hill become bad because of the movie? Did resident evil become bad because of the movie? Did Spider-man franchise become bad because of the third movie? Did X-men, one of the biggest selling comic series become bad because of X3? 

From skipping around i could see he's upset that basically this is the final product of dragonball z. That this will somehow ruin the name of dragonball z. I don't see how, it's a live action movie. Not replacing the classic but trying to do something new. if it sucks it sucks, move on. To get all worked up about it is just silly.


----------



## Chee (Sep 21, 2008)

...waste your time on this? Wow.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 21, 2008)

Well sometimes, something fictional can a huge impact on a person's life,CrazyMTF


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Well sometimes, something fictional can a huge impact on a person's life,CrazyMTF



I personally feel he's taking this to serious.


----------



## Chee (Sep 21, 2008)

I love Part 5. It's like 10 paragraphs of why Piccolo needs to be green.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol well doesn't somebody have a superiority complex.


Ahh fuck it I started reading the essay, & now it's just Lalwz at this entire thread.


----------



## Blue (Sep 21, 2008)

If you guys would shut the fuck up and learn to read something longer than the back of your Lucky Charms box, you'd see he's making important points about the spread of pop culture and gratuitous commercialization.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 21, 2008)

How about you shut the fuck up, because I read it all.


----------



## Blue (Sep 21, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> How about you shut the fuck up, because I read it all.



Good, now try something more challenging, like a Goosebumps book.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue said:


> Good, now try something more challenging, like a Goosebumps book.



Oooooooh. I feel so insulted.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 21, 2008)

I love DBZ but even if they adapted the manga scene for scene into the movie , the movie would still bomb


----------



## Hylian (Sep 21, 2008)

yea.. not reading it at all

watch the movie first, then complain


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue said:


> you'd see he's making important points about the spread of pop culture and gratuitous commercialization.


Thank Christ I didn't read it then.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 21, 2008)

Spy_Smasher to the rescue.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue said:


> If you guys would shut the fuck up and learn to read something longer than the back of your Lucky Charms box, you'd see he's making important points about the spread of pop culture and gratuitous commercialization.



He's spouting shit everybody already knows. Bitching about shit he could never change and just making him look like a whiny annoying shit. What he could do to make him feel better is keep watching his anime and SHUT THE FUCK UP. 

It's just a cartoon and he's taking it to a level where he believes they are personally attacking him. Like this should ruin his view on something. And if you let the general public or the studios or anyone do something to your views then that's just sad.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 21, 2008)

Corporations will always screw over the fans to make money, it happens all of the time with lesser fandoms. I'm just surprised they could pull it off with something as universally liked as Dragonball.

It's part of why I never understood fanboys. Loving a piece of fiction is a good thing. Some of my best memories are attached to literature, but when you like something you need to take it for what it is. In this case DBZ was made for preteen boys with short attention-spans who liked to watch SPACE-BEAMS! and INTENSE FISTS!

It's only natural that the movie will cater to this audience. It maximizes profits. It's cold and cruel to ignore the old lovers of the series, but it's business.

Love something for what it was and what it is in your heart. They can't take away what it means to you.


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 21, 2008)

Well you do seem a little full of yourself, especially when your great accomplishment is watching a cartoon, but whatever, it obviously meant alot more to you then it did to me.  

I too remember getting pirated japanese copies that were fan dubbed back when i was in middle school.  Personally, and I'm sure this is some sort of blasphemy to people, I prefer the funimation version.  I didn't need the hero, cursing every other sentence.  Seeing Goku and Gohan call people "mother-fuckers" and "assholes" wasn't something I wanted to see from my heroes then or even now.  (The blood is something I wish was more prevalent though)  

I guess my point is while you were turned on to dbz by the original some people were put off by it.  I'm sure the movie will do the same with a younger generation, and maybe get them interested in the "real story" that you care for.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> Corporations will always screw over the fans to make money, it happens all of the time with lesser fandoms. I'm just surprised they could pull it off with something as universally liked as Dragonball.
> 
> It's part of why I never understood fanboys. Loving a piece of fiction is a good thing. Some of my best memories are attached to literature, but when you like something you need to take it for what it is. In this case DBZ was made for preteen boys with short attention-spans who liked to watch SPACE-BEAMS! and INTENSE FISTS!
> 
> ...



Couldn't say it better myself. Good post.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2008)

Piccolo only has four digits on his hands.

The OP IS A LIER!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue told us to shut the fuck up??


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2008)

Abel silence.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2008)

All of you should just be quiet and watch the Chinese dragonball movie......


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2008)

> This was 1993. This was when there was no such thing as anime.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHHA


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> All of you should just be quiet and watch the Chinese dragonball movie......



But...But...That will ruin my image of dragonball...Oh wait...No dragonball still as good as i remember regardless of a movie.


----------



## Gain (Sep 21, 2008)

I mean, I'm a big Dragonball fan but this.......this..........


......wow.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol @ marking every single time somebody threw a punch or kick. That's just straight up obsession.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 21, 2008)

I love Dragon Ball. I made great friends through it and it provided, and still provides, countless hours of fun be it from the show or games. I'm not mad at the movie, it looks like it will be something kids will like and that's the point of Dragon Bal,l and shonen in general, give kids a nice story. I'd rather a bunch of 8-12 year olds get into Dragon Ball through a shit movie then not know about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2008)

DB will never make a good movie simply because the source material is ridiculously stupid!!!!!!!!!!! If you expected a page to page adaptaion then you were delusional from the beginning, this is Fox!!!



> This was 1993. This was when there was no such thing as anime.



Lol.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 21, 2008)

Holy shit man. Whats the point of writing this?


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 21, 2008)

Look everyone knew this movie would suck. The fact that it was made only because of the writers strike is proof. Complaining wont do anything, just dont watch the movie. Maybe if all fans dont see it, it will flop really bad, then maybe 5 years down the road someone talented will want to do a reboot. *kind of like what they did to the hulk*


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2008)

> Nothing I had seen in Marvel or DC comics could hold a candle to this.



what kind of drugs are you on?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Sep 21, 2008)

well I agree Pic will be green


----------



## K-deps (Sep 21, 2008)

I actually enjoyed reading that a lot.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what kind of drugs are you on?



He wrote down every punch and kick ever made in dbz...what do you expect?


----------



## Adonis (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue said:


> If you guys would shut the fuck up and learn to read something longer than the back of your Lucky Charms box, you'd see he's making important points about the spread of pop culture and gratuitous commercialization.



Yes, because I don't feel obligated to read a 50,000 word otaku rant stating the obvious and jacking himself off as a "true fan" (OMG, you turned DBZ into D&D! CAN I SUCK YOU OFF!?) I am a knuckle-dragging neanderthal. You act like it's an essay written by George goddamn Orwell.

If I want subtext, I read books. By writers. With worthwhile opinions.

And as Crazymtf said, it's a show where aliens yell for half an episode and shoot lights at each other. I can see how an adult would be outraged such sophisticated work is being diluted [/sarcasm]


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 22, 2008)

Dragon Ball = Epic story on the level of Homer's Odyssey and The Godfather(s)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2008)

> Nothing I had seen in Marvel or DC comics could hold a candle to this



Im not a huge US comic book fan but my my good man, DBZ has the depth of a pencil.


----------



## Blue (Sep 22, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Yes, because I don't feel obligated to read a 50,000 word otaku rant stating the obvious and jacking himself off as a "true fan" (OMG, you turned DBZ into D&D! CAN I SUCK YOU OFF!?) I am a knuckle-dragging neanderthal. You act like it's an essay written by George goddamn Orwell.


No, see, my point is if you don't read it and t_hen feel obligated to make a post ridiculing him_, that would pretty much make you a neanderthal, yes. I can't imagine most people would want to read it, no.


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Dragon Ball = Epic story on the level of Homer's Odyssey and The Godfather(s)



You forgot the Illiad and Gilgamesh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

A long, boring essay about a failure of a movie is an even bigger failure.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2008)

iv seen a pic of bulma, and iam glad they didn't give her a blue wig it would have looked so bad, a single blue stripe is much better


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2008)

I couldn't even get through one page of it.

I have NO problem with the movie taking liberties on certain things. Sure, Picollo looks suspiciously like a Blade 2 vampire crossing with the main villain in the Harry Potter movies but whatever. As long as it's made with enthusiasm, imagination and some talent, I'll like it.

Remember that Dragonball was an adaptation of "Journey to the West". Do they whine at how much db changed the story?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Remember that Dragonball was an adaptation of "Journey to the West". Do they whine at how much db changed the story?



ive yet to hear any one say anything

if u look at my sig, i think Piccolo looks Danm good


----------



## Catterix (Sep 22, 2008)

I have read it all but... my word. My brain is about to collapse.

I have to admit, it's amazing that an adult can merge redundancy and arrogance into an essay and still sound like a fanboy.

Seriously, about 80% of that was completely unnecessary; you simply set up an entire preface of how you were more, above and a different type of fan than "us", and more to the point, feeding me reasons not to like you.

Blimey, I hope the movie is awful simply so that someone as infantile and mind numbingly pathetic that they'd write an entire essay as to why they're worried about an upcoming movie whilst at the same time see it as an opinion more worthy than others because "he got there first" can stew in his own rudimentary filth over a cartoon movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ive yet to hear any one say anything
> 
> if u look at my sig, i think Piccolo looks Danm good



Most people are against the new movie. ESPECIALLY since pics of Picollo have come out. But if you like him, good for you. You're the first I've heard.

I have low expectations for the movie, but I've also seen that crappy, old, Chinese version.......


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Most people are against the new movie. ESPECIALLY since pics of Picollo have come out. But if you like him, good for you. You're the first I've heard.
> 
> I have low expectations for the movie, but I've also seen that crappy, old, Chinese version.......



alot of people arent grasping the whole, 

"hes not green cause hes been trapped for 2000 years, so he has to wish for his youth back and then he will be green" Issue

in my opinion its imposable to make a Good dragon ball z movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2008)

Thats changing alot from the original story, which is what's bothering them.

Personally, I dont know if a DB movie is a good idea unless they were doing the very first arc with Pilaf(which has enough story to be a good film if done right).

Speed Racer was also a bad idea. So far, the only good anime-to-movie adaptation I've seen is "Death Note".


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 22, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Thats changing alot from the original story, which is what's bothering them.
> 
> Personally, I dont know if a DB movie is a good idea unless they were doing the very first arc with Pilaf(which has enough story to be a good film if done right).
> 
> Speed Racer was also a bad idea. So far, the only good anime-to-movie adaptation I've seen is "Death Note".



speed racer was about 100% faithful to the anime , and look at how that turned out

Come on a DB movie would suck no matter what, the changes they make is waht they deem will make it more believable.

in all adaption u h ave to figure out how to cream  years worth a material in to  2 hours tops.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I could write a good Dragonball script. The problem would mainly be the budget constraints......but still, we'll see. Maybe this will work, maybe it will suck. I say just wait until it comes out.


----------



## Zeroo (Sep 25, 2008)

aww c'mon people give the guy a break...yes he wrote a pretty darn long essay on something quite insignificant to some of us (but this is nothing compared to the length of those 'theory' essays I see in those naruto manga subforums..) ...and yes he disses the reader throughout the essay marking himself as a more superior fan than most of us...and yes a he comes off as a ignorant jackass at times...but hey if a guy can't express his feelings on a certain anime on an Anime forum without getting a 'it just a f**king cartoon' or a "you're taking this too seriously" comment then I guess all u who say that don't need to be here posting on what might happen in the next naruto episode/chapter or if madara is really tobi cuz I'm sure you have better things to do rite?...

I, for one, enjoyed the read (yes I did read the whole thing) ...reminded me of the fun times I had when I was a dragoball/z fanatic...ah the good ol' days...but yeah OP needs to realize that by watching the original version does not make him an oldschooler or superior to other fans ..the dubbed versions are just as good (if not better).... the remastered versions coming out now more than redeemed funimation for their mishaps on cartoon network...I mean c'mon Krillin (or Kuririn lol) calls vegeta a 'bastard'..:WOW


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2008)

^ yeah i remember that, it was funny as hell
but still, no one needs to freaking diss on this movie. 
I was for a while, but then i realized:

HOLLYWOOD HAS LIMITATIONS! THEY CANT ALWAYS MAKE IT TRUE TO THE STORY!
so ya know what urarenge, take ur essay somewhere else 
i want this movie, i have been for a while now


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 6, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> aww c'mon people give the guy a break...yes he wrote a pretty darn long essay on something quite insignificant to some of us (but this is nothing compared to the length of those 'theory' essays I see in those naruto manga subforums..) ...and yes he disses the reader throughout the essay marking himself as a more superior fan than most of us...and yes a he comes off as a ignorant jackass at times...but hey if a guy can't express his feelings on a certain anime on an Anime forum without getting a 'it just a f**king cartoon' or a "you're taking this too seriously" comment then I guess all u who say that don't need to be here posting on what might happen in the next naruto episode/chapter or if madara is really tobi cuz I'm sure you have better things to do rite?...
> 
> I, for one, enjoyed the read (yes I did read the whole thing) ...reminded me of the fun times I had when I was a dragoball/z fanatic...ah the good ol' days...but yeah OP needs to realize that by watching the original version does not make him an oldschooler or superior to other fans ..the dubbed versions are just as good (if not better).... the remastered versions coming out now more than redeemed funimation for their mishaps on cartoon network...I mean c'mon Krillin (or Kuririn lol) calls vegeta a 'bastard'..:WOW



Well, I dont really consider myself a more superior fan in anyway. I dont think I have the right to tell anyone what to believe or think. I say that more than once in my essay. I can only tell you all how I feel. 

The one thing I agree with you whole heartedly is that others do write incredibly long essays about how a Byakugan is superior to Sharingan, Sasuke is better than everyone, Sakura is LESS than everyone. Ive seen essays that are four times the length of mine. I dont mind people that disagree me. I just dont like it when people dont read everything I wrote and feel the need to say something I already said in the essay. Anything that says I feel superior or I am an old crazy DBZ fanatic is addressed in the actual essay. 

Its cool if you guys dont like something I say. But I dont call any fan anything demeaning. I call a lot of fans ignorant. And for them, I feel sorry for. Which would also have been understood if they had read it all. 

Now that the trailer is out, a lot more people are realizing that this movie was not intended for the Dragonball fan.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Oct 6, 2008)

TL;DR (I didn't read all of it at least)

I know the movie is going to suck and I'm against it, but I'm going to see it nonetheless.

And the movie isn't going to have Krillin? WTF?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 6, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Well, I dont really consider myself a more superior fan in anyway. I dont think I have the right to tell anyone what to believe or think. I say that more than once in my essay. I can only tell you all how I feel.



I'm calling bullshit. That's what I got from the essay, & I read it all.


----------



## Shade (Oct 6, 2008)

The trailer you all saw was an incomplete version not meant to be shown to the fans.



			
				DBMB said:
			
		

> We Haven’t Seen The Theatrical Trailer Yet, And We Won’t See It With ‘Max Payne’
> 
> DB Legends had the opportunity to talk with Twentieth Century Fox about the leaked promotional footage, believed by some to be the theatrical trailer, as well as the trailer we’d see with Max Payne. This is what they had to say:
> 
> ...


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 7, 2008)

Its pretty sad how they think the special fx is the only thing wrong with the movie


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree that this movie will fail in many ways.
I really wish this movie was either being directed by someone responsible or never made at all. Can we protest this movie? Can we stop this movie before it ruins everything sacred to us?


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I agree that this movie will fail in many ways.
> I really wish this movie was either being directed by someone responsible or never made at all. Can we protest this movie? Can we stop this movie before it ruins everything sacred to us?



We can choose not to see it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 20, 2008)

> We can choose not to see it.



But can we stop it? Is there anyway to stop this drivel and waste of talent before it's released?


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> But can we stop it? Is there anyway to stop this drivel and waste of talent before it's released?



It's gained too much speed.  It's also too far into production.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 20, 2008)

*sighs* If only we could go back in time.
Well, what's the worst that could come out of this movie? Are we talking about the death of the entire franchise?


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *sighs* If only we could go back in time.
> Well, what's the worst that could come out of this movie? Are we talking about the death of the entire franchise?



Not at all.  It's a step back, if anything.  I mean... it's just an adaptation.



Irvine Kinneas said:


> And the movie isn't going to have Krillin? WTF?



It's Dragonball.  Not Dragonball Z.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 20, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> It's Dragonball.  Not Dragonball Z.



In which, Krillin has a much bigger part.

Krillin became irrelevant halfway through Dragonball Z. In Dragonball, he's an essential character.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 20, 2008)

Catterix said:


> In which, Krillin has a much bigger part.
> 
> Krillin became irrelevant halfway through Dragonball Z. In Dragonball, he's an essential character.



Oh... my bad.

I figured Krillin didn't show up until Z.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 20, 2008)

lol fella..you have a lot of time on your hands dont ya


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 20, 2008)

Are we going to keep calling him 'Krillin' instead of 'Kuririn'?


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Are we going to keep calling him 'Krillin' instead of 'Kuririn'?



I grew up with 'Krillin' .. .wat the hell's a kuririn?  
funimation > japanese dub/original ...there i said it


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 21, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> I grew up with 'Krillin' .. .wat the hell's a kuririn?
> funimation > japanese dub/original ...there i said it



I think the writer of this thread is going to be pretty sore with you.
I don't mind the name changes as much as I do the script edits. And this movie seems to be the mother of all script edits.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 21, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Are we going to keep calling him 'Krillin' instead of 'Kuririn'?



Yeah sure, so long as you also call the other characters;
"Gokuu"
"Picuorro"
"Yamucha"
"Buruma"
"Ooron"
"Seru"
"Fureeza"

Krillin, is in many ways, possibly one of the most correct translations. It's a westernised way of saying it, but it's correct. In many ways, "Kuririn" is actually the incorrect pronounciation, but it's considered correct because pompous "original" fans decided it was so.

It's like the whole Saiyan/Saiya-Jin argument. We call the Japanese... "Japanese" not "Nippo-jin"... It's just pathetic obsessiveness.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 21, 2008)

I grew up with the DUB so for this animé I personally like the DUB better.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, as long as it's not concerning that awful movie...

The movie, in my mindset, is just an easy way to make cash. I don't think it's going to even resemble Funimaiton Dragonball, and it'll probably lose a lot of money.


----------



## Broleta (Oct 21, 2008)

Sigh.. When will people learn that movie companies are just businesses? What is the main goal of a business in the private sector? To make profit. They aren't personally attacking you for fucks sake, they're just doing their jobs. You don't have to like it but you also don't have to write overdramatic essays on the subject either.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh wow.


So who actually read through all of that?


----------



## gtw1983 (Oct 21, 2008)

I really don't care if it's Krillin or Kuririn to be honest.

I'll watch either the funimation Dub or the original it doesn't matter.

However I won't watch the ocean dub due to strange and awkward scenes like this. 



I've been buying the funi/Sub dual series set and I love watching the scenes in english that I loved, and going back to watch them in Japanese to see how they're different.

 But I can understand how much the OP loves Dragonball but I think he is seriously overreacting and shouldn't worry about it so much.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 21, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Sigh.. When will people learn that movie companies are just businesses? What is the main goal of a business in the private sector? To make profit. They aren't personally attacking you for fucks sake, they're just doing their jobs. You don't have to like it but you also don't have to write overdramatic essays on the subject either.



Hey, let him vent. He obviously loves Dragonball with a passion and seeing his what he grew up with being destroyed is obviously hard on him.

We all know movie studios are nothing but businesses and that's what so upsetting about it. What could've been a great story is turned into generic trash.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, I am glad to see some people with a little bit of sense got onto this topic...How this topic is still on page one I dont get...lol..... but anyway.

No no, Once again if you read my WHOLE essay you would know that I dont condemn you for calling them by the dub names. Just for me they will always be what the Japanese call them. For me Proper names are just that.... Proper names. I cant change the fact that my name is Rob, and neither can you. 

I would however like to point out that many years ago funimation and 4kids made a concious decision to change names like Kuririn to Krillin for a reason. Way back in the day the Old school fans had wrote a couple letters concerning the name changes. We begged them not to change any of the names to any thing completely ridiculous. They responded to us and reassured us that the only name that would change would be Mr. Satan. (or SAHTAHN) This was the one character we understood the concern for. His name had to be changed to something and they decided on "Hercule" We hated the name but we understood the change. Logic forbid us from disagreeing with this change. 

After a short time though they had decided to change a few more names. Kuririn became Krillin, Tenshinhan became Tien, Yamucha bacame Yamcha (that one didnt really bother us) Paikuhaun became Pikon, Son Goku would be forever called GOKU. and so forth.

When we inquired why, they responded with a simple letter to the fans.

"Names of Japanese origin have been simply reduced from 3 or more syllables to a much easier to pronounce 2 syllables for english speaking younger audiances" 

And that was it. 

Well, there was two ways to look at it back then..... 

Get all pissed because they think we are to stupid to pronounce 3 syllable names... or just drop it and live with it.

Or just drop it and be content that Goku didnt end up as MIKE and Kuririn didnt end up as TOM.

We chose the latter..... alas you guys under age 25 all grew up with these names and they are normal to you. I cant hate on that. I can however respect the original names and pronunciations and feel that anything after the original is just that; A dubbing.... not the original.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 22, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Well, I am glad to see some people with a little bit of sense got onto this topic...How this topic is still on page one I dont get...lol..... but anyway.
> 
> No no, Once again if you read my WHOLE essay you would know that I dont condemn you for calling them by the dub names. Just for me they will always be what the Japanese call them. For me Proper names are just that.... Proper names. I cant change the fact that my name is Rob, and neither can you.
> 
> ...



And I understand. I've been used to a version that's less superior to the original. But if you wish, I will call them by their orginal names.
(Though to be fair, Funimation did eventually use 'Son Goku' in DBZ: Burst Limit.)


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Seriously, this couldn't have been more pretencious.

I'm sure the nostalgia and memories are hard pressed to be forgotten. But you're 30 fucking years old. 

Be a fucking man, and stop bitching about things that should no longer hold real relevance in you're life. If you have time to actually sit and write down such a colossal piece of garbage, you need to get a full time job which better to occupy you're abilities as a writer.

Growing up I loved watching the Thunder Cats. Now I could care less about them.

Sure my percepctive to many may seem cold or cruel, but honestly for your own sake, it should be out with the old and in with the new.

Holding on to a childhood memory is fine. (Not something I like to do, but to each his own.) But don't waste our time with you're self righteous preaching, and then claim it to not be in any form or shape of elitism on you're part.

Who gives a fuck about all the hours you put into making you're game. Not I. 

If you want to bitch, do it with the friends you wasted your childhood with.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Not reading it all. I read the first post and i know this guy cares far to much about something like a anime/movie. It was just a cartoon. This will just be a movie. This guy sounds like it's the end of the world.



I agree with mtf.

Just because you were a fan of something before anybody (supposedly) heard of it in the states, doesn't mean you're the only authority on the matter. You, as a fan, do not have to be impressed by everything _Dragonball_ related. The corporate machine only cares for money, not your entertainment. So don't get all worked up like a 7-year-old having a tantrum. You're a grown man, act like it.

My advice: Move on, get a life.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 22, 2008)

> _And I understand. I've been used to a version that's less superior to the original. But if you wish, I will call them by their orginal names.
> (Though to be fair, Funimation did eventually use 'Son Goku' in DBZ: Burst Limit.)_



I don't wish anything. You dont have to do anything. If you feel you are a Dragon Ball fan and want to know that inside yourself you are a fan of Toriyama's TRUE vision. I suggest accepting the fact that Dragonball was written in Japanese. Take some time out to re-watch what you have been shown. Re-watch it in Japanese and with subtitles if needed. If you want a extreme example of Funimations terrible retelling, watch the Trunks Future Movie DVD again.  Start by watching a scene in japanese. Then whenever a there is a silence in the movie switch it to english. You find over 100 cases of "OFF SCREEN" dialog in the english script. Yes, there really is that much ad-libbing in the english version. Experiment with it a alot then pull out all your other DVDs and be shocked at just how much was changed.  
Of course only do this if you consider yourself a DBZ hardcore. Otherwise its a waste of time. (Well, according to these people its a waste of time) I already know people are going to come in here and tell me to get a life some more. Thats cool. Ill just ignore them. cept these two cuz they were here.



> Seriously, this couldn't have been more pretencious.
> 
> I'm sure the nostalgia and memories are hard pressed to be forgotten. But you're 30 fucking years old.
> Be a fucking man, and stop bitching about things that should no longer hold real relevance in you're life. If you have time to actually sit and write down such a colossal piece of garbage, you need to get a full time job which better to occupy you're abilities as a writer.
> ...



Well for staters, The assay was not colossal and it did not take me countless hours. In fact it took about 20 minutes after eating some cereal and drinking some apple juice one morning, while I was sitting on my floor, in front of my couch watching the news and pecking away at my laptop. 
Oh, and for the record I have a full time job. I am a machinist and I make aluminum, polly and steel airplane parts. I am also going to school part time for Journalism.  so yes you are absolutley correct! I DO need a job where my writing skills can be put to use! Anyone hiring? 
Lol, you may not like to hang on to childhood memories, but your decision to drop all memories does not make you more of a man than me or anyone else. I have never once questioned my maturity, manhood or my ability to please my girlfriend. I like Dragonball and I always will. 





> Just because you were a fan of something before anybody (supposedly) heard of it in the states, doesn't mean you're the only authority on the matter. You, as a fan, do not have to be impressed by everything Dragonball related. The corporate machine only cares for money, not your entertainment.



YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY 100% correct!! I agree with you completely! You may not have wanted that, but you subconciously or maybe already understood my entire point of the essay! They don't care about the Fans and they are only after money! You get a cookie and a gold star! 



> So don't get all worked up like a 7-year-old having a tantrum. You're a grown man, act like it.
> My advice: Move on, get a life.



I dont really know how much more of a life I can get except to maybe age 30 years and have grandchildren.....of course I'd have to get a Maltese.....every 60+ person I know has a Maltese......its so weird.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 22, 2008)

Not to sound antagonistic. But when you write you have the tendency to put down rather useless information


----------



## Stalin (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't think this movie will really do anything to dragonball's image. It basically looks like the movie will be lucky to even make $50 million and get higher than 20% on rottentomatoes.

I understand dragonball z has a huge impact on your life and that you hate this movie for being a shiity adaptation, a natural reaction realll for any fan of anything when a shitty adaptation is made. But i think it was a bit unnecassy to make an essay so long when the whole internet is already ridiculing it.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 22, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:
			
		

> YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY 100% correct!! I agree with you completely! You may not have wanted that, but you subconciously or maybe already understood my entire point of the essay! They don't care about the Fans and they are only after money! You get a cookie and a gold star!



Hurray for sarcasm.

I'll take a sandwich and a Coke.


----------



## FrostXian (Oct 23, 2008)

I read it, not all, I need to admit, but I've read enough, and the parts about the movie.
I need to say you're right about the movie, and that I also very much dislike how people take for granted what is given to them and not try to check the actual thing.
On a side note, I still think Goku's original voice (after he ages) is horrible. I prefer the American VA on his part. His kamehamehas are just so.. ragy..


----------



## Starrk (Oct 23, 2008)

I like Christopher Sabat and Eric Vale.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

> On a side note, I still think Goku's original voice (after he ages) is horrible. I prefer the American VA on his part. His kamehamehas are just so.. ragy..



Well, that's how it was meant to be portrayed. Son Goku is essentially a child in a man's body. It works that he keeps that voice. But Sean Schemmel isn't bad, just not the right cast.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 23, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, that's how it was meant to be portrayed. Son Goku is essentially a child in a man's body. It works that he keeps that voice. But Sean Schemmel isn't bad, just not the right cast.



I know but goku's original  actress also voiced burdock which I think dooesn't fit his character.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 23, 2008)

The same thing is happening to Naruto. I agree that the original allways beats the dubbed version. So much more emotion is displayed (?) in the voices, there is little or no censorship... If only there was some kind of universal law that an anime cannot be dubbed, i would be happy.

I did not bother to read the entire essay, because i agreed with you in so many ways after reading the first two posts. I am not your age, far from it.  am 19. But boy, are you right!


I'll continue reading right now, and i'll reply again after reading the complete essay.
Never have i read something this interesting on these forums. Never.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 23, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I know but goku's original  actress also voiced burdock which I think dooesn't fit his character.



well bardock was an anime only thing if I remember correctly ( one of the anime specials) so they probably just assume Toriyama thought Bardock would have a similar voice. I do agree about that authenticity of the movie tho, Similar to the american godzilla, If it was by another name and not trying to pass itself off as what its not, it would have been pretty good.

I hope if they indeed are reshooting it,, mainly because funimation ALSO dubbed the original dragonball as well, so if its not that true to the original, fans will still be mad. I wouldn't be surprised if when this movie comes out, AKira Toriyama goes to Fox HQ and smashes everyone in the face with a golden, life size replica of Son Goku .


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 23, 2008)

> I wouldn't be surprised if when this movie comes out, AKira Toriyama goes to Fox HQ and smashes everyone in the face with a golden, life size replica of Son Goku



Nah, he's gonna go Kaio-ken on their asses.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 24, 2008)

Or maybe Toriyama's thinking "I still can't fucking believe a series I made that has a perverted talking pig got so freaking huge...I'M RICH BITCH!"


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2008)

I swear to god that people need to realize that Toriyama doesn't give a shit about Dragon Ball that much anymore. He got pissy over an interviewer asking questions about something that happened fifteen years ago in the manga with a minor character or something to that affect.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh yeah I almost forgot to add


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2008)

If Toryama is a professional, he won't care that much.....Im sure he knows what a live action adaptation will mean......

Seriously, dragonball isn't Lone Wolf and Cub where most of the plots resolve in one chapter so the movie can just focus on that......


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

I dunno. The more we talk about said movie, the worse it sounds. I just want it to be released, panned and then we can all get on with our lives and forget about it like we forgot about other crappy adaptations.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2008)

To me, the more we talk about it, the better it becomes.............because Im sure it wont be as bad as you all state it is.................so when I see it, Ill keep you guys in mind. If it even gets a 2/4 star rating, it will be worth it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

> If it even gets a 2/4 star rating, it will be worth it.



A 2/4 rating is good in your book? Honestly, I'd rather see a quality film rather than a crappy adaptation. 
I really can not find a sliver of hope after hearing more and more about this movie. Still, there's always a chance that the negitives get ruined...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> A 2/4 rating is good in your book? Honestly, I'd rather see a quality film rather than a crappy adaptation.
> I really can not find a sliver of hope after hearing more and more about this movie. Still, there's always a chance that the negitives get ruined...



No, to me, it means "average"......or fun for a bad film(I almost gave the old dragonball movie this....)

but you guys are making this out to be the holocaust of cinema.....so a 2/4 would exceed expectations. 

I dunno, once again, they are stuffing too much into this. It should just focus on the Pilaf arc, showcasing the dragonball world and the balls themselves......then bring in Picollo for a sequel, when all this has been established.......but I dont see it being a terrible film.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 26, 2008)

I want to be open-minded, I really do. But with all the leaked photos, all the crappy script notices and the bad direction, I...I feel like my memories are being taken and flushed down the toilet if only to fuel money hungry film-makers. 
Honestly, I don't want people to bad mouth a series I know and love because some crappy director killed whatever spirit was in it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2008)

Just ignore the movie and don't acknowledge its existance. Its obviously not canon or anything so it shouldn't really matter. I just want to see if it actually happens and see for shits and giggles just how bad it can get.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 27, 2008)

This movie appears to be the EXACT OPPOSITE of the dark knight. The Dark Knight had incredible hype, but this movie has insane negative hype. I don't think I would be surprised if this negative hype actually makes the movie seem a bit better when it comes out. But in all honesty, I am going to see it regardless, just to see.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 27, 2008)

> This movie appears to be the EXACT OPPOSITE of the dark knight. The Dark Knight had incredible hype, but this movie has insane negative hype. I don't think I would be surprised if this negative hype actually makes the movie seem a bit better when it comes out. But in all honesty, I am going to see it regardless, just to see.



Can you expect anything else? The Dark Knight had Christopher Nolan directing a sequal to a good movie.

Dragonball is being directed by the same dude who directed Final Destination and The One. 

Really, it's not all that hard to comprehend.


----------



## Drama (Oct 27, 2008)

This movie hurts my eyes, probably the worst movie based on a cartoon since Street Fighter. Chow Yang Fat I lost respect for this guy, only reason he did Pirates 3 was for the money and DBZ proves it again. What happen to the Corrupter chow yung fat.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2008)

Nostalgia is a bitch learn to deal. 7 long, winded posts about you whining that movie you don't have to go watch is being made about something you liked 15 years ago. So?

oh and



> I am not an angry, purist, fanatical Japanese freak



putting it after that first rant doesn't work


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, as an old DBZ fan I for one am curious as to how the new live action would turn out. Of course as with Hollywood there will be some creative differences and interpretations.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 31, 2008)

> Well, as an old DBZ fan I for one am curious as to how the new live action would turn out. Of course as with Hollywood there will be some creative differences and interpretations.



Well if by _creative differences and interpretations_ you mean a complete lack of respect to the original work, I'd say you're right.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 31, 2008)

I read the first two posts, then my brain exploded.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 31, 2008)

> I read the first two posts, then my brain exploded.



Is that in support of the essay or against it?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 1, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Yeah sure, so long as you also call the other characters;
> "Gokuu"
> "Picuorro"
> "Yamucha"
> ...


yeah  in the japanese version Bulma have shirt written as Bulma,Cell is Cell in DR.Gero computer, i think Frieza name was too.

what about Edward Elrik from fullmetal achemist is his name Edowādo Erurikku? i don't think so.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 1, 2008)

I also don't see what's the harm in leaving out son when referring to goku.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, alright I'll be honest.

When an creator of a character uses a western word for a name I tend to call them what was intended, Not the actual Japanengrish pronunciations.
------------------------------------------------------------
If Akira Toriyama were to name a character Crimson Mask, I would not pronounce it Kurimujyun- Masuku. 

If Rumiko Takahashi named a character Dead Bolt, I would not pronounce it Dedo boruto.

If Tite Kubo made a character named Black Heart, I would not pronounce it Buraku haruto.

If Kishimoto made a character named Golfer, I would not pronounce it Garuhua.
----------------------------------------------

In DragonBall Toriyama purposly names many characters with westernized names. 

Freeza, Cell, Trunks, Vegeta, Nappa, Bulma, Broly and many more could be pronounced with The Japanengrish names. But why? When He is trying to make an english word i think its ok if I pronounce it correctly. Which is why at the same time I think its only fair to try to pronounce the names in Japanese that are MEANT to be Japanese, correctly. Like Kuririn and Tenshinhan.



> I also don't see what's the harm in leaving out son when referring to goku.



Well, neither do I. There is nothing wrong with calling him Goku as that is his first name. There is a problem with omiting the SON all together. I regularly call him just: Goku. 
In the Japanese anime and manga many of the characters just call him Goku as well. 
The problem comes when dialog differences between the japanese and English language appear. Whenever a person in the Show is trying to be polite or respectfull they usually call him SON. 
In fact Piccolo actually calls him SON through the entire series. This is one of those "Piccolo demands respect" features that is left out. Piccolo was written as a proud, dignified and intellegent character. This is just one of those things that is lost in translation that evolves Piccolo more and gives you a better understanding of what kind of person he is.
Likewise, Bulma calls him Son-kun through the entire series.


----------



## Carly (Nov 1, 2008)

Goku doesn't look buff enough, that man needs some fuckin roids. Also.....no orange fighting gi?


----------



## Clearmoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Lol this topic. Also OP, if you feel you have waste the first quarter of your essay to spell out how much of a fan you are, just to get people to understand the point of what you are writing, it is likely you should have just kept this to yourself.

I will agree with you that Fox are shit and shouldn't have got production rights though. But thats the cold world of business for you.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 1, 2008)

> I also don't see what's the harm in leaving out son when referring to goku.



Well, Son is his family name, isn't it? So it's like omitting part of his name. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 1, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, Son is his family name, isn't it? So it's like omitting part of his name. That's my opinion anyway.



No, I meant I'm referring to him ,just calling him by his first name,not his entire name. It liking when I'm referring to a fictional character, I just call refer to them by their first name.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Nov 2, 2008)

How would you feel if Funimation came to your house and told you that you no longer had a last name?


----------



## Stalin (Nov 2, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> How would you feel if Funimation came to your house and told you that you no longer had a last name?



I understand what you're talking about, his last name shouldn't have been taken away. At least Viz keep his name in its translations.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 2, 2008)

> How would you feel if Funimation came to your house and told you that you no longer had a last name?



Well it's difficult to protect the integrity of a franchise if someone owns it. That's the biggest problem with the movie. Since someone has enough cash to buy the rights to a movie, they can manipulate it in any way they want to.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 4, 2008)

also Son  is a lame last name and not as good as Goku,it fit on Son Goku from Saiyuki but not Goku from DBZ and Mr.Satan is a retard name and it sound more like a stage name



Son Goku son Son Gohan would sound lame.




and it clearly the Topic creator is a weaboo

1.only the original Ocean Dub had bad VA and lame dialog like tien arm growing back comment.
2.There was a Over 9000 comment in the japanese version too only that it was Over 8000
3.There 2 dubs Ocean and Funimaton,Ocean suck,Funimation rules. 
4.there uncut version

* Ocean Bad Dub*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SjMifgCvR8[/YOUTUBE]

*Funi Good Dub*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQIaQxr5zLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 4, 2008)

japanese version still owns both of those as the original Dragonball was more popular in japan than dragonball Z was here in the united states. thats what your not understanding, Dragonball does not = dragonball Z, there are lots of differences.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I'm sorry. I know its not cool or popular to like the English language dubbs... but they BOTH sound like garbage to me.



ugh....(*rolls eyes*)
While the over 9000 Line is in BOTH versions. The reason the "OVER 9000???????????????" line has been used as a insider Internet joke is the sheer shitty-ness that the actors delivered the lines in the English dubbing. The over the top acting and the clearly innacurate faces from what they are saying in the original vs the English is so obvious it has been mocked millions upon millions of times. Vegeta and Nappa are not holding those faces saying 9000 in the original Japanese. They are saying completely different words that are comparable to cursing. 

IE:

English:
What over NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND?

Japanese:
Sentouryouku Ku chi? Nandesorewa? Kusoutore! 


And one more thing.

Its not:



> Son Goku son Son Gohan would sound lame.



Son Goku and Son Gohan, DO sound lame.....to you.

Because those *ARE* their names. Doesnt matter if you like it or not.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 5, 2008)

> Wow, I'm sorry. I know its not cool or popular to like the English language dubbs... but they BOTH sound like garbage to me.



It's understandable. A lot of people enjoy the original work a lot better than completely different dubs. 



> They are saying completely different words that are comparable to cursing.



That's what's so hilarious about it. The translation and performance are so off the charts and inaccurate it has this sort of camp quality to it and became an internet fad. 
Really, people like different things because, like you said, they were programmed like that.

My biggest concern is that this movie will appeal to no one. Not to Japanese Dragonball fans, not American Dragonball fans. No one will like it because it doesn't retain the spirit of the original work.


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 5, 2008)

Dub > sub by far.

I tried watching the japanese version. But it just doesnt sound right.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 5, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Dub > sub by far.
> 
> I tried watching the japanese version. But it just doesnt sound right.



thats still opinion. Shipping is pretty much spot on here. it won't appeal to fans of the original dragonball in japanese nor those who liked the dub NOR those who read the manga. Which means it has a small percentage os that much success.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> It's understandable. A lot of people enjoy the original work a lot better than completely different dubs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 true but the movie wont ruin the franchise it just it based in a different universe.

the same reason DC and Marvel have different universes.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 5, 2008)

> true but the movie wont ruin the franchise it just it based in a different universe.
> 
> the same reason DC and Marvel have different universes.



Still, the blow will be visible to Dragonball fans. I can just hear the movie critics mocking us from the future.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 5, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> also Son  is a lame last name and not as good as Goku,it fit on Son Goku from Saiyuki but not Goku from DBZ and Mr.Satan is a retard name and it sound more like a stage name
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh...I remeber the big arguments people would get into on Ocean Vs Funi dub videos. 

I prefer the manga over both obviously, but I don't understand how people liked the Ocean dub...so much. Manga> Jap > Funi >>>> Ocean IMO.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 5, 2008)

> I prefer the manga over both obviously, but I don't understand how people liked the Ocean dub...so much.



I always thought that Brian Drummond's performance had a hand in that.


----------



## fabio (Nov 5, 2008)

sounds kinda gay


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2008)

I read the whole thing and even though I agree with some of the points, there's no point in writing the essay. He just wasted her time, and mine apparently. The things he stated, any knowledgeable dragonball fan would already know and have figured out. Doesn't take a genius to tell the movie is nothing like the dragonball Toriyama created, because it wasn't created by him. Ok, so the movie is called dragonball and they use the names in the real dragonball, so? This is how Fox makes money, it's called business, the real world is not all fun and games. They don't care about the so called "true fanboys" or the "original fanboys", they could care less about you ranting "omg dragonball evolution sux ballz. piccalo is green ahah, I'm going to write an essay about this shit and show the world what a smart ass I am." And I could give a rats ass about this movie. Hate it or love it, the movies coming out, people are going to go watch it, and life will certainly go on. Worst case scenario, Fox makes a bunch of money for something they don't know jack shit about and it hurts your ego and there's nothing you can do about it except cry and rant excessively.  Best case scenario? Bulma looks like a motherfucking slut .


----------



## Agony (Dec 19, 2008)

nah.just shut up.dont watch the movie then.simple.and easy.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 21, 2008)

Blue told us to shut the fuck up?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 21, 2008)

i agree am against it because it may cause a domino affect where other anime may turn into a movie, however we cant stop the movie


----------



## Nakazaki (Dec 22, 2008)

what a waste of time nerd...


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 22, 2008)

If the source material didn't jump the shark long before it finished, maybe then I would actually care about how bad this movie is going to be.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't wish anything.


----------



## Bakusaiga (Jan 11, 2009)

get a life, get a girl, get over it.  so what?  the movie is gonna suck.  we know,  it doesn't mean that any of us, including you, are going to NOT see the movie.  it's fiction.  this is real life.  the border may fade for people like you who get overly wrapped up the story of dragonballs, blowing up the world, dying over and over, and random monsters/aliens with giant dicks on their heads (see namekians and buu), but you gotta just accept it.  dbz was a great anime and a great manga, but you gotta realize that it's only that.  enjoy it and watch another one.

and im totally for people being kids at heart but seriously?  just get over it.  you should have been out getting girls and going to parties, not sitting cooped up in your room reading manga.  letting dbz make up the entirety of you life is ridiculous.  

and lastly, you really need to chill with this superiority complex thing.  just because you knew about dbz before anyone else doesn't make you better or special.  you were just another guy who liked japanese pop culture.  now youre a guy who despises the americanization of that culture.  it doesn't matter to anyone if its son goku or goku, kuririn or krillin, mr. satan or hercule, its the same character either way.
and whereas you were fascinated by all the bad guys that ended up being just frieza, we were fascinated by 9000!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

to each his own.  but seriously, get over it.  dbz was a good part of the past.  it was something we liked to watch/read during our childhood.  but its fiction, not life.  live it.  dont live around something as temporary as a manga.

and yes, i did read all of your posts.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 12, 2009)

saw the new trailers,thing is:everyone who try to fuck with Japanese cultural entertainment(like series,movies and games)  and MANGA/ANIME must die

FUCKING DAMN HOLLYWOOD


----------



## Helix (Feb 12, 2009)

I didn't know this movie deserved an entire essay. It's going to be utter crap.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 12, 2009)

Like it was said. It's just a cartoon. The world isn't going to end cause they make one shitty movie. Though they'll probably make like 3 since it'll do good in the box office cause of the kiddies.


----------



## Zeroo (Feb 12, 2009)

lol this thread has risen back from the dead...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Like it was said. It's just a cartoon. The world isn't going to end cause they make one shitty movie. Though they'll probably make like 3 since it'll do good in the box office cause of the kiddies.



Since when is a Japanese animation cartoon?

11 years of manga chapters is heck long(519 chapters)


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I just clicked a link on the guys sig and read this for the first time.

I reckon you're spot on, but what you are saying is nothing new. It's happened with Superman, Batman and a whole host of other guys that deserved better and if they're not treating fellow americans with some degree of respect then I can only imagine the horrors that their Japanese counterparts have to go through. US companies seem to like taking Japanese things and raping them, and I'm not convinced that its not to do with the 2nd world war (tongue in cheek). They've done it with japanese horror games, anime, movies and game shows. They take an awesome idea from Japan and then dip it in tar, put feathers on it and make it dance like a chicken and send it out to a shooting range for it to be shot at and eventually killed.

I know there are people who can make a decent rendition of the manga/anime. I recently watched Mushishi the live action - and whilst not absolutely perfect and lacking the same charm as the anime it was an honest attempt and still a movie I look back on and think, "wasn't too bad". Even Deathnote and Prince of Tennis, again whilst not really awesome movie, infact one of them was laughably god awful, still *tried* to capture what the anime/manga was about. Of course Mushishi, Deathnote and PoT were all japanese movies. And that's really the point. Anything that goes to America might as well go there via a Slaver, completely beaten, battered and forced to sing and dance for a bunch of idiots. I'd prefer it if it went on the fucking Titanic and never got there.

I wish people would simply research something before going head first into the movie. I'm not going to go in depth into why I think this movie will suck because I'm sure you all know as you probably share the same opinions. I'm just going to parrot my opening statement of yes we know, but really are you that surprised?


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Feb 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcxioU7AMM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 13, 2009)

Kawase said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcxioU7AMM4[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, just wow.....


----------



## Vergil (Feb 13, 2009)

here

Well as I was saying it's not as if the americans did it any justice either. Well it was probably good for the 70's.

but yeah the cross cultural thing doesn't seem to work. Japanese and American thinking in their comics/manga are too different to successfully crossover


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 13, 2009)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Since when is a Japanese animation cartoon?
> 
> 11 years of manga chapters is heck long(519 chapters)



Japanese people call Disney movies and cartoons here 'Western animation.' You gonna bitch at them about it being 'cartoon's not animation'. 'Anime' is nothing but a catchphrase to describe japanese animated films and series. It's just a word. Get over it.

And to the OP who thinks he's holier than thou and he was into anime before anyone else jumped on the bandwagon, dude, your parents and some of us grew up on Robotech, Voltron, Speed Racer, and the like. Hell, my uncle had the Cream Lemon hentai OVA back in '87. Thinking you know better than someone just cause you watched bootleg tapes on VHS before they got here is the equivalent of me saying I'm a better Naruto Fan than someone who watches  the dub just cause I own the Databooks. What if he can't afford internet, can't watch the subs, or import the stuff? Just cause I can makes me a bigger fan and a know-it-all?


----------

